# Sleeping a lot?



## michigantide123 (Dec 2, 2011)

Sorry I'm new here and if I break any rules. I've always liked rats (my uncle owned a lot of them) and my friend recently just gave me a girl rat as a present. It was kind of a suprise so I havent had time to look up medical stuff. The little girl rat (I dont know what to name her) has been sleeping an awful lot. She's very friendly and takes food from me and has even started to like coming out, but she hates staying out and prefers to cuddle in my pocket. She loves being pet, but she's always either sleeping or eating.

She's a "high white" with a cap (I think?) and I heard that she's more likely for medical problems. Is that why she's sleeping so much? I mean I put her in her cage and she sleeps. I take her out and she wants to sleep. I offer her food, she eats it and then goes back to sleep. She's bright eyed and doesn't look too skinny or too fat or anything. Im just worried about how tired she always seems.

Ive had her out all day today and she spent the whole day sleeping (in my pocket) with the exception of when I fed her vegetables around noon. My dad says that all she's known is "sawdust and glass" and so she's used to sleeping a lot and I just need to set her down on a table and let her explore and then she'd be more active and curious, but she's just so easily scared (when I take her out she dashes into my pocket and hates being anywhere else.) and I dont want to scare her too much because she really just freaks out if I try to put her on my shoulder or anything, and I kind of like cuddling with her. As I said I just put her in my pocket and she loves me rubbing her behind the ears while she sleeps in my pocket (she "bruxes"? when I do it).

Sorry I wrote so much I'm just worried about the new rat. I've had her around a week now and she's just been really sleepy.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

What's her environment like, and what is she eating?

Does she make any sounds when she breathes? 

She might be sick, or lonely. I had a rat who became depressed when living alone, and he stopped eating and slept all the time. He cheered up when he got a friend- rats absolutely must have company.


----------



## michigantide123 (Dec 2, 2011)

Ive only had her a little. Shes breathings fine and her eyes and ears are clear. Im using a 30-gallon tank with a screen top and carefresh for bedding. I give her oatmeal and cheerios in the morning, veggies later in the afternoon and then a little later in the evening I give her some meat and cheese. If we have something special, like pizza, I give her a bit of that too.

I had told my mom that the rat needed company a few days ago, but she hates rats and called up my uncle. He said that if I give her (the rat) enough attention every day and have her out a lot she'd be okay, so now my mom refuses to buy another rat for company and says I just have to have her out a lot, so I have been. She goes everywhere with me now just in my pocket. At first I thought I was just wearing her out during the day but she isnt awake at night either.


----------



## stephaniechung (Mar 9, 2010)

Humans can never replace what another rat can give as far as companionship. It's like expecting us to spend the rest of our lives with no one but a rat. Sure they'd be your best friend but they'll still get lonely and depressed.Aquarium type cages generally aren't recommended. Their ventilation isn't very good and it doesn't give your rat any room to explore. You should look into getting her a bar cage.As for the sleeping, I suspect she's depressed. I had two boys and when one died, my rat acted the same way. You should really talk to your mom more about getting your rat a friend. Get some solid research done and maybe talk to local rescues. One more rat really won't make a difference in everyday life.


----------



## Sassafras (Nov 30, 2011)

I've had the experience with all my rats that they don't like company. When ever we have two rats at the same time, they fight and we have to separate them. 

Of course we also had them out most daylight hours. So I think if you do give them enough attention and love they will see you as a companion.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Sassafras said:


> I've had the experience with all my rats that they don't like company. When ever we have two rats at the same time, they fight and we have to separate them.
> 
> Of course we also had them out most daylight hours. So I think if you do give them enough attention and love they will see you as a companion.


You're probably confusing normal dominance for aggression. Rats are social, and do enjoy (require) same species companionship. A human can not cuddle with a rat in a cage, groom them, speak their "language", etc. Plus no matter how devoted you are, and this is pretending anyone could give 14 hours of attention a day, that is 10 hours a day the rat is by itsself. That is nearly half of its short life. I've had a lot of experience with groups of rats and single rats (waiting for intros, etc) and when they are by themselves they either seem to get neurotic, desperate (freaking out if they see you go by the cage), or aggressive.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Sassafras said:


> I've had the experience with all my rats that they don't like company. When ever we have two rats at the same time, they fight and we have to separate them.
> 
> Of course we also had them out most daylight hours. So I think if you do give them enough attention and love they will see you as a companion.


This is coming from the same person that is denying their sick rat vet treatment. Sigh. Please take this kind of advice with a grain of salt. Your rat NEEDS companionship unless they are critically ill or beyond repairably aggressive - neither of which I'm sure your new girl is. This is a sad excuse to deny the basics of rat care, just like "I can't afford a vet" is.

If you are not allowed to have more than one rat, then maybe it is best that you have none until your situation improves. Rats are just one of those animals that NEED SAME SPECIES COMPANIONSHIP. Not unlike humans. You cannot replace a rat companion for her, regardless of how much time you spend with her, and her lack of activity very well may be caused by depression due to living alone. If you have EVER owned more than one rat at a time and had the wonderful experience of seeing them snuggle and brux together in a hammock, you will NEVER have a doubt in your mind about them needing a friend.


----------



## Sassafras (Nov 30, 2011)

If they need companionship so badly, I must be a horrible owner. Please do avoid bringing other thread topics into this one just to belittle me. It's quite depressing being called a bad owner. And I'm sure that you wouldn't want someone totally ignorant to who you are tell you that what you do is useless because in the end you are doing it all wrong.

IN MY EXPERIENCE, humans can be companions to rats. Maybe not the exact same as a rat companion, but it's suffice and I know that it's better than getting fed to snakes, getting left in a pet store for the rest of your lives, etc.

Of course my family have saved rats. One about to be snake feed for a [I quote] "breeder" who bred them purely to feed to snakes and wanted to make a little cash on the side. One other being one returned to my brother's pet store because it was sneezing (it was too old and big to put with other rats so it was alone anyways, and it was there for many weeks alone).

Take this with a grain of salt:
I have seen rats bond with humans. I need not more proof for myself to know that it is possible for rats to have companionship with humans.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Sassafras said:


> If they need companionship so badly, I must be a horrible owner. Please do avoid bringing other thread topics into this one just to belittle me. It's quite depressing being called a bad owner. And I'm sure that you wouldn't want someone totally ignorant to who you are tell you that what you do is useless because in the end you are doing it all wrong.
> 
> IN MY EXPERIENCE, humans can be companions to rats. Maybe not the exact same as a rat companion, but it's suffice and I know that it's better than getting fed to snakes, getting left in a pet store for the rest of your lives, etc.
> 
> ...


No, I've been told I was wrong, and changed...

We can be companions to rats and they bond to us, but if you read my post you will see why that is not enough. Rats need constant companionship, and same species at that.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

It isn't enough to be there as a human. If you want an animal who can live alone happily, but who will love you more than anything else, a male mouse is the way to go. (Does MUST have company or they will die.)

My rat, Romeo, is my best friend. He lived alone for a period of six months due to my charming mother refusing all evidence of his need for a friend, starting at an age of about 7 weeks old. He became very depressed and hid in the corners of his cage even though I had him out as much as possible. He did not play the way baby rats should unless it was with me. He lost weight, he started to look dull and dead, and was very clingy. The november after I got him, my dad got very tired of watching him suffer, because I suffered with him. We went to a pet store (Needed a buddy ASAP, it was a long time ago.) and brought home a tiny little 5 week old siamese buck to keep Romeo company. There was no need for intros. Romeo took one look at him and cuddled right up in his little house with Snitch. They became wonderful friends, Romeo brightened and began to play. When Snitch grew into a monster of a rat who weighed in at two HUGE pounds, they were the best of friends. He still loves me more than anything. We lost Snitch last summer. (RIP big guy) Romeo has since been introduced to other rats, a pair of baby boys and a young doe (spayed!).

The doe who was introduced to him was a rescue. She, too, was alone when I got her. She came to me alone in a tiny tank and eating puppy food all by herself. She had been there for almost a year, in a home who didn't take good care of her. She was cligny and neurotic. If you put her back in her cage after holding her she would panic. She slept most of the time, and when you had her out to play she didn't act like a healthy doe should. When I had her spayed and introduced her to the boys, she made a complete and total turnaround. She now acts just like a doe should- she is happy and active and loves to cause trouble. 

She is dying of a ZGT right now, and even so she is active and seems to be very happy with her life.

The turnaround I have seen in these rats is NOT coincidence. They need company like they need air. They may survive without it but they are not living life to the fullest in the way they should be.

There is no reason to deny a rat company. Get a little mouse boy if you want to only have one rodent.

And for goodness sakes at least put that poor rat from the other thread to sleep. It's in obvious pain and needs to be released from it if you cannot afford to or are not willing to help it.


----------



## michigantide123 (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you all for your help I will probably show my mom this thread so she knows my little girl really needs a friend. Ive had her out all day every single day, from when I wake up to when I fall asleep, and she loves being rubbed and pet but shes still super shy and sleeps all the time. Im hoping if we get her a friend than maybe shell perk up and be more friendly. Thank you all again Ill try and update on whether my mom lets me get another rat.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## michigantide123 (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey I just wanted you all to know that my mom still didnt want to get another rat after reading all this because she still really doesnt like rats but I showed my dad this thread and me and him got another girl. We kept the newest girl (my dad named her Clover) away from her for a while in case she was sick or something. April (the first rat, name inspired by Clover) continued to be sad and depressed and super shy and didn't dare to leave my sleeves.

When we brought them together April suddenly just perked up and we're all playing on my bed right now, and they're both exploring and having a good time. Thank you all I was so worried April was sick but I guess she was just lonely! I was having her out a good sixteen hours a day (from when I got up to when I went to sleep) and she was still really depressed, and as soon as we introduced Clover she just got to friendly and happy. She still loves me and being pet and all that but she's just gotten so much friendlier. She follows Clover around everywhere and they quickly established Clover as dominant (she's older and a little bigger and April didn't seem to care that Clover was dominant, just rolled over and didn't fight and once it was over they went back to grooming and playing.)

Thank you all again for telling me to get a friend! I'm so glad!


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm so glad that you were able to get her a buddy and that they get along! <3

And good for you AND your dad for doing the right thing for your little rat


----------

